# Als je haar maar goed zit ...



## Cony

I would like to know the translation in english or spanish for this sentence. (Als je haar maar goed zit ...) The literal translation of this sentences using the dictionary have non sense. thnx.


----------



## Monnik

Cony, what is this language? I think you should be posting this in the "Other languages" forum (Or, what am I missing here?).

Have a great one


----------



## Hidrocálida

Cony said:
			
		

> I would like to know the translation in english or spanish for this sentence. (Als je haar maar goed zit ...) The literal translation of this sentences using the dictionary have non sense. thnx.



esto parece arabe!!!


----------



## Adrianabb

Cony said:
			
		

> I would like to know the translation in english or spanish for this sentence. (Als je haar maar goed zit ...) The literal translation of this sentences using the dictionary have non sense. thnx.


 
Yo pienso que está escrito en holandés


----------



## Cony

Si es holandes estoy en el foro equivocado? a donde debo ir? Gracias


----------



## Hidrocálida

Cony said:
			
		

> Si es holandes estoy en el foro equivocado? a donde debo ir? Gracias


hola 
debes ir a other languages forum
puedes tambien intentar buscando sitos con diccionarios
holandes - ingles
Saludos


----------



## Cony

Gracias Hidrocálida.


----------

